# hanging out with the sheep



## alsea1 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 6, 2013)

They have the most beautiful faces! I love the different color markings on them.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 6, 2013)

You have beautiful sheep!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> They have the most beautiful faces! I love the different color markings on them.


X2!


----------

